# VNC von außen



## mschlegel (12. November 2007)

Hallo

Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit VNC und die vorhandenen Fragen helfen leider nicht weiter.

Auf einem Rechner im Heimnetzwerk läuft ein VNC-Server über den Standardport 5900 und innerhalb des Netzes funktioniert auch alles. Diesen Port habe ich im Router weitergeleitet um den Rechner von außen erreichbar zu machen. Wenn ich jetzt aber eine Überprüfung durch die Seite http://gotomyvnc.com mache passiert folgendes:

die Firewall meldet einen Eingang auf 5900 und wird manuell zugelassen
die Überprüfung ergibt trotzdem ein ** is not responding on Display* (...9)
Also am klassischen Problem Router kanns nicht liegen, aber woran dann wenn es doch im Netzwerk funktioniert?

Danke


----------



## Hammurabi (15. November 2007)

Ich habe ein ganz ähnliches Problem ich habe bei mir zuhause auf meiner Workstation alles eingerichtet und über DynDNS die IP bekannt gemacht und am Router (Sinus 154 Basic SE) die Ports 5800 und 5900 freigegeben. 
Über loopback kann ich auch über die externe IP auf meinen Rechner zugreifen und habe auch mal ´nen Kumpel gefragt (benutzt keinen Router) ob er mal die HTML Seite von TightVNC aufrufen kann und alles hat geklappt.
Nun will ich von arbeit auf den Rechner zugreifen und hier sagt er einfach "Die Webseite kann nicht angezeigt werden." allerdings sollte ja der Aufruf einer "Internetseite" "http://server.dyndns.info:5800/" nicht geblockt werden oder muss ich auf arbeit auch noch Ports oder so freigeben? Ach ja über den VNC Client kann ich auch nicht zugreifen.
Wenn jemand ne Idee hat woran das liegen könnte wäre ja mal ne Hilfe nicht schlecht.

Edit: Auf den Router kann ich per Fernverwaltung zugreifen und auch andere Sachen wie HTTP usw. kann ich ereichen nur den VNC nicht.


----------

